#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  A New Overview of the Gaming Sector

## Bhavya

If you really want to connect with younger audiences, you need to have some understanding of the streaming industry, and gaming sector. Streamlabs recently shared a new overview of the gaming sector. Have a look at those insights in the below graphic.

----------

